# Kurzwahl 89999



## stullenhorst (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem:

habe am 20.Januar eine SMS mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen: 

"Hinweis. Ihre M-Box wurde neu gestartet. Es befinden sich 2 SMS/MMS in Ihrem Speicher. Um diese auf Ihr Handy zu laden, antworten Sie mit OK"

Da ich blöderweise dachte, das wäre eine Nachricht von meinem Handybetreiber (Vodafone) habe ich natürlich geantwortet. Habe dann noch 1-2 Tage später noch insgesamt 4 SMS mit dem Inhalt bekommen, dass eine Bilderserie für mich hinterlegt ist. Sollte mit "OK und meinem Alter" das ganze abrufen. DAS habe ich dann gelassen und ein wenig recherchiert. 
Seitdem ist übrigens keine einzige SMS mehr von diesem Absender gekommen.

Der Name der Firma, auf die ich da reingefallen bin, ist die hier vielen bekannte RateOne GmbH. 

Meine Mobilfunkrechnung wird in ca. einer Woche bei mir einflattern. Welche Mehrkosten habe ich durch diesen Fehler zu befürchten? Es waren insgesamt 5 SMS + eine Antwort. 

In einer SMS steht der Preis 1,99/SMS. Oder habe ich etwa ein ABO abgeschlossen und muss mit einer höheren Summe rechnen?

mfg
Stullenhorst


----------



## stullenhorst (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kurzwahl 89999*

sorry hab eben erst gemerkt, dass das die falsche Rubrik gehört... passt wohl eher in "*Handy, Premium-SMS, VoIP, Klingeltöne"*

hoffe aber trotzdem auf Antworten


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kurzwahl 89999*

Verschoben.


----------

